
Why Your Startup Shouldn't Hire Consultants - danadams
http://mrdanadams.com/2012/why-your-startup-shouldnt-hire-consultants/#.UONJOeJQKmw.hackernews
======
damm
I think most people who say you should hire full time, or you shouldn't hire
consultants (or vise versa) are doing you a disservice.

It's hard enough to find quality team but then you add requirements on top of
requirements and you wonder why you have a hard time finding a job? Seeing
postings like this reminds me why employers are hiring 24/7/365 and failing.

